# warning on locicom . before you give you dog this drug make sure you look into the side effects of i



## kevin monaghan (Aug 23, 2017)

if you have gave your dog locicom take then off it asap it's bad very bad I lost Murphy after a month on this poison it took him down hill rapidly and he died last week from this devastating drug . have the vet explain the side effects on damage to there liver and capacity to even walk after a week on this it should be banned it's a slow death for your pet .


----------



## Tamberlane (Jul 8, 2014)

Loxicam is an anti inflammatory and pain relief medication.
Like aspirin and ibuprofen these drugs can cause issues with some dogs but it does improve the quality of lives for thousands of others. Sadly all medications have the potential to have side effects. Im very sorry to hear about your dog but sadly this is the issue with all medications,not every dog will tolerate them and some have severe reactions to the medications can exacerbate underlying issues(liver and kidneys). But to say everyone should avoid a pain relief medication because of occasional bad reactions isn't the answer.For many dogs this medication will improve the quality of life massively.

I'm very sorry to hear about your Murphy.Its also so sad to lose them especially in tragic circumstances. How old was he? Why was he on the medication?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

If reactions to a drug were anything other than very rare, it would not be licensed for use in the first place. People have died from aspirin, but you can still buy it freely. However sad what happened to your dog is, you have to keep a sense of proportion.


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

The guy has just lost his dog. A few days ago. Maybe a little compassion would be nice? 

OP, I'm so sorry about what happened to Murphy. It's a horrible thing to lose a pet like that.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

kevin monaghan said:


> if you have gave your dog locicom take then off it asap it's bad very bad I lost Murphy after a month on this poison it took him down hill rapidly and he died last week from this devastating drug . have the vet explain the side effects on damage to there liver and capacity to even walk after a week on this it should be banned it's a slow death for your pet .


I am so sorry to hear that you have lost Murphy I know the loss of a dog is heartbreaking and you must be grieving.
It is possible though that Murphy particularly if he was getting older could have already had problems with his kidneys or liver or some other underlying conditions that had not yet showed themseves. Loxicom or any other brand name which is actually something called meloxicam is contra indicated for animals with certain conditions or suffering from, gastric disorders,
or impaired liver, kidney, heart or bleeding type disorders. In addition to this you can get side effects such as loss of appetite, vomiting, diarrhoea, etc and if anything like this should occur when taking it you should stop it and consult your vet straight away. When taking any medication it can have side affects on some animals like it can on some people so it is important to ask about side affects and/or read any leaflets so that you are aware should any problems arise. Obviously clinical history should be taken into consideration and if the pet or humans for that matter have any conditions that may be contra indicated with the use before using it. As an extra precaution although sometimes quite expensive but on oldies its sometimes not a bad idea to have urine or blood tests carried out if there is any worries or doubts. All this goes for pretty much all NSAIDs Non steroidal anti inflammatory medications not just Meloxicam and brand names for meloxicam. They Should also always be given with or just after food too to reduce the chances of gastric upset.

Having said all this for animals with arthritis and pain, it can make all the difference and give them a pain free good quality of life.
Sometimes when you have an animal with pain or arthritis you don't have any choice but to give them pain medication because without it they wouldn't be able to cope or have a good quality of life. If NSAIDs are contraindicated for any reason then there are often other types of pain relief available, but as said any medication can cause side effects in some individuals more then others.
Everything medications wise often does have a risk/benefits to consider.

I am so sorry to hear about Murphy, as dog owners we can only do whats best at the time and should illnesses or conditions arise, that cant be treated or managed unless given medications then we don't have any choice but to give various medications. However asking questions and learning about the medications can alert you to possible problems they can cause, and reduce at least some of the risks that could be associated with them.


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

kevin monaghan said:


> if you have gave your dog locicom take then off it asap it's bad very bad I lost Murphy after a month on this poison it took him down hill rapidly and he died last week from this devastating drug . have the vet explain the side effects on damage to there liver and capacity to even walk after a week on this it should be banned it's a slow death for your pet .


I am so sorry you lost your dog.

I have used lexicon and it's been a great help in the past for me


----------



## kevin monaghan (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi . well yeah I'm just hurting and the hurt and pain are turning into anger I just don't think the vet was on the ball when this particular medication wasn't working and he or they rather than us let the dog down they should have known that this stuff was not doing Murphy any good but just kept on giving it to us for him we were I think in fact piosening he to the point he couldn't walk and had to be carried to the vet to be put to sleep at a fee for the vet . still not happy with them I know they are running a business but at our misery . you take advice from the professionals but I think this time they were wrong .


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

It's perfectly normal for you to be angry about it. Don't worry about that. Sh!t happens and getting it out of your head and into a post is a healthy thing to do. 

What breed was Murphy? Would you mind showing us photos? Don't worry if you can't yet.


----------



## kevin monaghan (Aug 23, 2017)

Mirandashell said:


> It's perfectly normal for you to be angry about it. Don't worry about that. Sh!t happens and getting it out of your head and into a post is a healthy thing to do.
> 
> What breed was Murphy? Would you mind showing us photos? Don't worry if you can't yet.


Hi ... Murphy was a chocolate Labrador and just over a week in from him passing on I'm still crying myself to sleep I guess I'm just a bit of an emotional guy anyway but for this guy to pass early has devastated me and my family in general . the wee dog had so much character and was as clever as some people I know . I just can't get my head round putting his care in a vet that seemed to me they were just going through the motions of having an old dog around and cashing in on the whole scenario . just gutted and dissapointed .


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

Ah... I do love a choccy lab!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Why did your Vet prescribe the drug initially?

It is sad but, with any medication can come risks.


----------



## kevin monaghan (Aug 23, 2017)

Sweety said:


> Why did your Vet prescribe the drug initially?
> 
> It is sad but, with any medication can come risks.


Hi . Murphy had a bad left leg and was limping as if he was in pain and not wanting to put any weight on it . so they proscribed locicom and said it was just like us taking ibupruphfen ??? ... but his health in general went down hill rapidly but they kept on recommending this SO you take it they know what they are doing and you think you are doing your best for you pet . my personal opinion is they knew exactly what was going to happen they are running a business with targets to meet are let's face it a visit to any vet is not cheap in exception of the PDSA . they / we poisened Murphy and made money off his first operation and his unevatable passing away . feeling bitter angry and disappointed


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear what happened to Murphy. My older dog is on Loxicom for his leg. Before he was taking it he could be sick if he was in pain. I trust my vet. After his X-ray the nurse gave me the results. The vet phoned the next day and apologised for not being able to talk to me and went over it again. The follow up appointment was included. I know that she wouldn't give him the loxicom if she thought it was poisoning him.

You might find it helpful to ring the Blue Cross bereavement helpline as they will understand how you feel. https://www.bluecross.org.uk/pet-bereavement-support


----------



## Mirandashell (Jan 10, 2017)

I think that's a great idea. Being able to talk to someone who knows how you feel and isn't judgemental could really help.


----------

